# Scrapies Tag location



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

This is for meat goats mainly.

We tagged one of the 4-Her's meat goats on his ear as the diagram stated about a month and a half ago. First time ever and was wanting to do it right according to the instructions to Premier1. So we did and it healed just wonderfully and we were so proud. The location on the instructions said along the outter side mid way in between the veins. We did that. The meat goat was at the Field day yesterday and the judge said we did it wrong that it should be upper middle towards the ear base. 

Where exactly is a tag suppose to be put? I know the folks at Premier 1 have meat goats and I have seen them placed in this very location in alot of places including the sale barn over in Lewiston, ID. Is the judge just being picky or is there various places according to where you show? Just a little confused. (Remember this is our first year with meat goats and want to learn it the right way...Hahahahahaha! like that ever happens).
Tam


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Our first goats were in the Scrapies program - their tags are in the middle-ish part of the ears, about 1/3 of the way down the ear. (They're Cashmeres and Nubians, so maybe it's different for Boers/meat goats?)


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if it depends on your area and what judges are looking for. If you are showing 4H, then you should probably find out from the 4H advisor where the judges want the tag.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with Karen. And I'll tell you what, the thing that worried me more than anything was _whether or not it would stay in._ I can't tell you how many tags got ripped out. Sometimes the ear would be so shredded I'd have a heck of a time finding a new place to tag! When I finally sold the last of my Boers, I remember one doe in particular I was really thinking I might have to keep and eat because I barely got that tag to stay in. I am not the only person this ever happened to either, so don't be surprised if some day you have the same thing happen - although it might have been my fences, the field fencing seemed to be able to catch tags really well.

I really prefer the tattooing, I feel it's much more secure, and if they lay down next to a fence and then get up and catch their ear, they will not rip out the tattoo!


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

We put our tags in the upper middle section - between the veins. Not because anyone said "we had to" but because it made sense. The tattoo is just below the tag as you move to the outside. This way the tag is not "in" the tattoo, although you sometimes have to move the tag out of
the way (it swings down) in order to read the tattoo after you win the Grand Championship (for breeding stock).

Have never heard a judge criticize the placement of the ear tag. Shouldn't make any difference to how the goat shows or places. The 4-H child can't be held responsible (either in market or showmanship) as the producer places the tag, generally.

We just like the tag out of the way of the tattoo and less chance of snagging on something by being higher up.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I usually tag them in the middle section of the ear where you would normally put the tattoo, but higher up about a 1/3 of the way down from the base. As the producer I would think you can tag them wherever you want, the judge shouldn't place the goat depending on where the tag is.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

The only reason he is tagged is he is a market animal. Any animals we have that go to market need it so thats why we have them. That and fairs expect to see a tag, so we glue it on their heads and not ruin those pretty ears  The State vet said that was fine as long as they could see it.
I will adjust it next time I tag a market animal  Thank you all for your input.
Tam


----------



## Polopony (Dec 24, 2011)

First, there is no reason for a judge to criticize tag placement...really? Maybe he/she didn't know what else to judge, jeez  most market goats in the fairs must have a Scrapie tag and then they get tagged if it is a terminal sale too. I have had a few get caught and ripped out - love that. High middle is usually good because it doesn't get stuck on everything.


----------



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

We've been showing 4H market goats for years - all tagged exactly where you described (also according to instructions). Does the judge mean the tag should go outside of the "V"? In Pennsylvania, where you, Tammy, put the tag is where it's supposed to go - picky-picky judge perhaps?


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

We requested the smaller sheep tags when we got our scrapie tags, I told the lady they are so much smaller that they dont get ripped out as easily and she said that's fine and sent them. They are the size of the TB tags. Shouldn't matter where they are placed, a judge shouldn't care either, as long as its there and visible.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

At or fair I think they have leg bands they used on goats the last couple of years? I will need to ask one of the goat people that showed to be sure but it was a band on the back lower leg that would only come off if you cut it with some heavy duty cutters. You'd think I would know this since I help at weigh ins every year. Geez.


----------

